# The Abbey Hotel in Tintern



## MrsMouse (Oct 30, 2016)

The Abbey Hotel, Tintern (Formally The Beaufort Hotel)

This is my first report so I thought I'd start with somewhere that held some personal memories for me.

When I was a little girl I used to help my father with his deliveries to the kitchen at this hotel. I remember very carefully carrying the eggs down the steep stairs to the kitchen. Being the cheeky chap that he is, my father would sometimes pinch one of the freshly baked bread rolls when the chef wasn't looking....I always thought he was so cool as he'd wink at me and give me half!! Many years before this my parents had their wedding reception here. 

I managed to get inside easily ...although I did tear the ass of my trousers on a nail as I was squeezing through the boards....not a good start. As this was my first "in" I was nervous as to what may be inside but I was pleased to find it empty and the feeling of peace that I often find in old buildings soon replaced my feeling of unease. 

I managed to explore the entire hotel. Nature is slowly taking over and rain is coming into some of the upstairs rooms which made it more beautiful than I had hoped for.

I hope you enjoy the photographs. I don't consider myself a good photographer in any way..the camera has far too many buttons on it for me to cope with...but I've tried to capture the essence of the hotel in its present mood.

Rumour has it locally that it's to be turned into flats but at the minute they can't proceed due to the family of bats that have moved in....I must admit I did meet one in the pantry..I'm not sure who jumped more..me or him!!

Mrs Mouse x


----------



## krela (Oct 30, 2016)

Congrats on your first report.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice first report thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Oct 30, 2016)

Nicely done Mrs. Looks like Greene King livery?


----------



## jhluxton (Oct 30, 2016)

Fascinating - was wondering when someone would make it inside after I posted my external shots in the summer. Given it only closed around 4 years ago it is in rather a state.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 31, 2016)

Well done for your first report as this one holds personal memories for you. Just one niggle, you have (intentionally) taken two pictures at a squint angle, please avoid this if you can as it makes me seasick when I see this. That's all, nice report.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 31, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Really enjoyed your first report. Loved that grimy bath and the shot with the Abbey through the window. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice one Mrs Mouse, makes it something special when one can relate childhood memories - especially with a parent - doesn't it? Know this place well from my working days, when we used it as a nightly stop over. Nothing wrong with your photography, your angles and framing are perfect and present that personal take which some places really demand. You certainly have captured the present state of this place very well, looking forward to seeing more of your work in the future.


----------



## odeon master (Oct 31, 2016)

Good grief, i stayed in this hotel on a family holiday about 1988 !!! 
The Beaufort hotel it was called then, supprised its gone like this as i remember it as a posh place, but i cannot recall in detail what it looked like.
I do remember the Tintern abbey ruins below in the valley which you could see out of the windows.
Tintern was a very picturesque little village, allthough not alot to do other that walk around and look at the views.
Think this was an Allied Breweries owned hotel back in the 1980's, think they were 'trusthouse forte' branded as my dad worked at the brewery and got large staff discounts on any of the group owned hotels.
Thanks for posting, certainly a blast from the distant past.

THE ODEON MAN


----------



## MrsMouse (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you for your lovely message. x


----------

